# VG Hero Tourney Match 11 of 32: Solid Snake vs. Auron (FFX)



## Mael (Mar 20, 2013)

*SOLID SNAKE*

The legendary espionage protagonist of the Metal Gear series, Solid Snake is a pastiche of movie legends and a badass in his own right, a former Green Beret and super-soldier under FOXHOUND and the friendship of Grey Fox.  Snake was a little over six feet tall and appeared a strong and intimidating figure. He was highly trained in close quarters combat and was skilled in the use of most types of weapons.  Snake does not keep himself emotionally distant from other people and would joke around when he needed to. He could also be a little bit sarcastic when he wanted to. Snake has a tendency to trust people upon first meeting them, which caused him to be betrayed by at least two people over the course of his mission to Lobito Island. He would also attempt to comfort those who were close to death.  But make no mistake.  Despite his hidden characteristics he is a soldier and a trained killer through and through.

VS.

*AURON OF FFX*

Auron is a playable character in Final Fantasy X. He is a former warrior monk of Yevon, guardian of High Summoner Braska, and is Tidus's caretaker. He is, in many ways, the mentor of the Final Fantasy X main party as party members will often come to him for advice or ask for his permission.  Auron's complex and mysterious past, revealed in pieces during the game, directly ties into the stories of Braska and Tidus's father Jecht, and helps set the stage for the game's events.  Auron is the strong silent type. He speaks only if necessary, but when he does he often says something important. He is a strict, no-nonsense warrior with a dry wit. As a guardian Auron devotes his life to protecting those in need, putting the matters of others before his own. Auron is idolized across Spira by aspiring guardians.  Beneath the silence Auron is outraged and disgusted over the events of ten years ago during his pilgrimage with Braska, and still mourns the loss of his friends.  Auron is a quintessential samurai, a man of honor that spares none in his brutal attacks with the Banishing Blades.​


----------



## The World (Mar 20, 2013)

Auron is a solid character.

But he stands no chance against Snake.


----------



## Krory (Mar 20, 2013)

The World said:


> Auron is a solid character.
> 
> But he stands no chance against Snake.



You, my friend, underestimate the weaboo.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Mar 21, 2013)

Aren't they both Japanese characters and thus wouldn't they both appeal to the weaboo?

Anyway I'm voting for Snake. He kinda has the benefit of multiple games so he's just a lot more fleshed out and interesting.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 21, 2013)

Dammit Mael


----------



## Mael (Mar 21, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Dammit Mael



I trolled you didn't I?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 21, 2013)

Auron should have gone against Cloud or Sora or something.


----------



## Mael (Mar 21, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Auron should have gone against Cloud or Sora or something.



That would've been too easy. 

Some of these matches are supposed to be hard on ye.


----------



## Krory (Mar 21, 2013)

Unlike this one.


----------



## Furious George (Mar 21, 2013)

Things are as they should be.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Mar 21, 2013)

It be interesting if we had Solid Snake facing Naked Snake in a later round.


----------



## Furious George (Mar 21, 2013)

It wouldn't be interesting. 

Naked Snake would win because he's less of a melodramatic tool.


----------



## Mael (Mar 21, 2013)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> It be interesting if we had Solid Snake facing Naked Snake in a later round.



Grey Fox is in the tourney, but not Naked Snake since no one nominated.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Mar 21, 2013)

Furious George said:


> It wouldn't be interesting.
> 
> Naked Snake would win because he's less of a melodramatic tool.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Mar 21, 2013)

Mael said:


> Grey Fox is in the tourney, but not Naked Snake since no one nominated.



Really? Raiden is in the tourney too, right?

MGS2 fans finally standing up to the MGS3 Snobs.


----------



## Mael (Mar 21, 2013)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> Really? Raiden is in the tourney too, right?
> 
> MGS2 fans finally standing up to the MGS3 Snobs.



Nope.  You didn't even bother to read the list of finalists.


*Spoiler*: __ 





> 1.	Asura (Asura?s Wrath) 12
> 2.	Duke Nukem 6
> 3.	The UAC Doom Marine 7
> 4.	Isaac Clarke
> ...


----------



## The World (Mar 21, 2013)

Raidan not making the list but Duke Nukem does

The fuck?


----------



## Mael (Mar 21, 2013)

The World said:


> Raidan not making the list but Duke Nukem does
> 
> The fuck?



Because Duke Nukem has been for years a video game protagonist icon.  Raiden plays second fiddle to Solid Snake and he lost in the battle against Gray Fox.

Besides I wasn't going to fill the group with MGS characters like Naked Snake (never mentioned) or Raiden.  It's Gray Fox and Solid Snake.


----------



## Furious George (Mar 21, 2013)

Damn, forgot to add Raiden into the VG Heroine Tourney.


----------



## The World (Mar 21, 2013)




----------



## Mael (Mar 21, 2013)

Furious George said:


> Damn, forgot to add Raiden into the VG Heroine Tourney.






[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fg_2sFkuey0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mael (Mar 25, 2013)

Auron may have honor and skill, but he apparently couldn't see the box coming from behind.

Solid Snake takes the round.


----------

